

Ask HN: Is it OK to post our blogs here? - rajlalwani

I am new here. Please suggest whether it is OK to post our blogs here and get insight on it.<p>Cheers
======
ColinWright
The prevailing opinions in the past have been that it's fine to post links to
your own material, provided it's relevant, and you don't swamp the site by
posting lots in quick succession. If it's relevant, interesting, insightful,
and/or useful, then it doesn't matter if you wrote it, or you found it
somewhere else.

Try posting one and seeing if you get any response.

------
mtmail
If you're really looking for insight and engage (discuss, respond) it should
be OK. If you're just submitting every blog post for marketing like (random
examples)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vijaygirija](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vijaygirija),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Lemeowski13](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Lemeowski13)
then it gets boring really quick.

------
rajlalwani
I am looking to share some of my idea such as
[https://medium.com/@lalwani/what-should-microsoft-do-to-
save...](https://medium.com/@lalwani/what-should-microsoft-do-to-save-windows-
phone-1a07d054c447) to get insight on my thoughts... Plus it may help someone
to get ideas for the business.

------
cant-be-serious
There are blogs that lack of comment section and put "discuss on hackernews"
instead.

------
Mz
Yes, you can post your own stuff here. I have done so, with mixed results. It
might help if you participate in the community a bit first. I don't mean you
have to in order to be allowed to post, I am just saying that participation
can help you get a better feel for what flies here.

Even if you do get that feel, there is a lot of random chance involved in what
does well. I have written some on my blog about that if you care to read it.

Best of luck.

